# James May's Big Ideas



## rusty2222 (Sep 29, 2008)

Good morning all,

Forgive me the vagueness of this query, however, I was watching the above show last night & within the first five minutes , there is a piece of wonderful choral music played in the background & I simply can't identify it.

The show is currently on the bbc iplayer & the music begins at 1:50 for about twenty seconds. It has a festive major key feel with tambourines and cymbals much in evidence & the choir sings la la la, la la la la over & again.

This is not the most higbrow question you'll ever be asked here but if anyone can assist me i would be most grateful.

Here's a link to the music - it starts around 1:50.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

What a great show. I may have to watch the whole thing someday when I have time. I was curious enough to try tracking the music down, but met with as little succes as you.

My first thought was that it has a vaguely Vangelis-like feel because of the deceptively simple but effective melody. Vangelis isn't strictly electronic. He has used choirs before.

I wonder if someone took the trouble to post the credits for the show in the last part? Surely the music is in the credits, though they may be hard to read.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry. Nope. I watched the credits. The music is not mentioned anywhere. Man! In the US they list everything, including who swept the floor after the wrap party.


----------



## rusty2222 (Sep 29, 2008)

No & it only plays for about twenty seconds, but I feel one of the bright guys here is sure to recognise it!


----------



## rusty2222 (Sep 29, 2008)

Found it - Rudadinella, Carl Orff - thanks for the help.


----------

